# Hello from Ontario. (hey that rhymes)



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Well this is my first time seeing the introducing board. I half introduced myself in my photo thread. But I'll go more in depth haha.
My name is Lisa. I live in Ontario and I have been riding for 5 years. I don't own my own horse unlike a lot of you lucky people, lol! I changed barns last year, and I love my new one. My favourite horse is named Spirit who is in my avatar and signature. She's a black appy mare, maybe 16-16.1hh. And im looking forward to getting to know a lot of you!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome! its great to have you.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome and have fun posting


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Lisa! Always nice to welcome another Ontarian here! I'm up north, near Sudbury. Where are you?


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

welcome! i have family that lives by you and my fav hockey player. hope you have fun!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to see you here  Have fun posting.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks you guys!
Northernmama I live in Southern Ontario.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, that's alright. I forgive you!  <g>


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome fellow southern Ontarioian. 
Glad to see more people from Ontario on the horse forum.

Either way just wanted to say welcome


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Well, that's alright. I forgive you!  <g>


 haha alright, good to see that.

I am suprised to see a few people from Ontario here!


----------

